# Highest tren dosage



## Reginald Young (Sep 17, 2018)

Running 600mg sphinx tren e per week at the mo and really enjoying it. 


What's the highest you've been on tren?


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2018)

Last cycle i ran 800mg Tren Ace and was shooting Tren Base 100mg ED 

Im lucky - Don't suffer any of the bad sides except Prolactin and taking an hour to shoot your load not such a bad thing 

Ted


----------



## Anonim (Sep 18, 2018)

Anything over 150 ed all side effects fade away and i become pretty much immune to it. Something the body either compensates or just stops responding. I dont run tren over 3 weeks anymore for money reasons and also thats all i feel it for. I lve spoken to other people with the same issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superted (Sep 19, 2018)

Anonim said:


> Anything over 150 ed all side effects fade away and i become pretty much immune to it. Something the body either compensates or just stops responding. I dont run tren over 3 weeks anymore for money reasons and also thats all i feel it for. I lve spoken to other people with the same issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even if your not feeling it its doing it Macro Partitioning magic - worth running for that reason alone

In Fact that's the only reason im gonna stack with Deca

Ted


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Reginald Young said:


> Running 600mg sphinx tren e per week at the mo and really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> What's the highest you've been on tren?


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## REHH (Oct 7, 2018)

Ya'll crazy...anything over 300mg a week kills me.

Haha....look I'm a total noob here but supermod at asf.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

I did 
600 test
500 master
500 tren and almost went crazy.

When i did 
500 test
400 tren 
600 eq 
I was a little nutts

But when i did 
300 test
500 master
400 tren e
I felt the best.

All 3 cycles were very epic and gave great results but when the tren was lower then the test i only slept like 3 hours a night and napped 45 mins a day.
But when i had lower test i slept better and had longer workouts.
Sometimes when i would work out i had to rest longer between sets.




ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Menoah (Dec 2, 2018)

over 150 ED?

First I've ever heard of this.  I got up to 75 TrenA ED and got to be a mess.


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Dec 3, 2018)

Not that it was a good idea. But i had a huge stash of tren at one point and ran 1200mgs a week for 8 weeks


----------

